# Globus :)



## Sg (7. September 2009)

Wie krieg ich das hier hin 
Also in Photoshop das Bild hier nachzumachen...
Komme irgendwie nicht drauf 

http://www.alexandermarten.de/Links/Globus.gif


----------



## Ex1tus (7. September 2009)

Schwarzen Kreis aufziehen. Neue Ebene, und per Ellipsentool, die 2 Ellipsen aufziehen. Dann noch per Linienzeichner oder Zeichenstift die vertikalen und horizontalen Linien ziehen. Nun die Pfade mit Kontur füllen....


----------



## smileyml (7. September 2009)

Und hier noch ein sehr ähnliches Thema, sogar mit helfenden Links 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/175688-wie-mache-ich-einen-globus-gitter.html


----------

